# Double Sharp problem



## TheAttidude (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi there!
I just transposed my actual sheet to the right keys.
Problem: Now there are often double sharps where they aren't necessary.

PS: I transposed enharmonic.

Am I able to make Finale change that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 27, 2012)

A couple of ways:

1.) Highlight the music (measures in question or the whole document), go to Utilities and select retranscribe or respell notes (depending on the version you have), and select it. Should do the trick.

2.) With speedy entry, put the cursor over the note in question and hit the 9 key. It will respell the note. I like this one better since you have more control over which notes you're going to change. More button pushing, but less need to go back and make sure the right notes were changed.


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for your rapid answer.

Before I posted this topic I was looking for an answer via google.
There I read the same solutions you told me. The weird thing is.. both do not work.

I don't know why but the 9 key is transposing an octave.
And the Utility "Respell note" doesn't change anything. :/

Weird..


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 27, 2012)

You're using the selection tool rather than speedy entry. You need to change the tool to speedy entry to use the 9 key. The hotkeys change depending on what tool you have selected.

Without seeing the file, I'm not sure what's going on with the respell note function, but I can just guess that sometimes the program gets stubborn.


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks. It worked.
Was my mistake that I didnÄt use the speed entry.
But nevertheless it's weird that the Respell Note-Utility doesn't work itself.

But the main point is that there's one way to change it now.
Thanks again.


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 27, 2012)

Finale comes with some great tutorial videos that will really help. Check them out.


----------

